# Sublimation substrate templates & scaling



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

This is probably a silly question , but I'm stuck. When I download templates for certain substrates (for sublimination), they are in pdf form. I use either Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 or Adobe photoshop 7. I was opening the file in Adobe, saving it as .jpeg, then taking it into Jasc (i find that program easier to use). When I go to print it out, the template is not the correct size of the substrate. 

So my question is, how do you properly save a template in pdf. form , then bring it into your graphic program to design, ending in a template that actually fits the substrate. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sandy2470 said:


> This is probably a silly question , but I'm stuck. When I download templates for certain substrates (for sublimination), they are in pdf form. I use either Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 or Adobe photoshop 7. I was opening the file in Adobe, saving it as .jpeg, then taking it into Jasc (i find that program easier to use). When I go to print it out, the template is not the correct size of the substrate.
> 
> So my question is, how do you properly save a template in pdf. form , then bring it into your graphic program to design, ending in a template that actually fits the substrate.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Your workspace DPI setting would need to match the source files dpi setting, most likely it is 300 DPI at the source file(s). So probably you won't resize the source, you adjust the graphic application workspace to match the source.

Are these Unisub tempates?

BTW, suggest to only use Photoshop, older versions of Paintshop Pro don't color manage very well.


----------



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

These are templates from Coastal. On their website it says to set the DPI to 250 (which I did). I think the problem is when I am moving it from program to program. I can't figure it out.

I did a pair of flip flops today, printed that out at correct scale with Paint Shop. Then I did a compact mirror and itouch case, didn't scale properly with Jasc, but came out perfect with Adobe. I have no clue what it is I'm doing wrong

Also, how is it possible to print out several substrate templates on one page? My sheets are 8.5 x 14. In Adobe, I clicked "New" made a new page with measurements of 8.5 x 14. I tried two ways, copy/pasted the pic onto the new page, came out too big. Then I tried dragging it, same thing, too big. But if I print one of those templates alone (without moving it to the new page) it prints out perfect.

Yes, Jasc does have a few color management issues, however I printed out a color chart on a mousepad and just manipulate the color if need be. Now if I could just get it to print at the correct scale I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sandy2470 said:


> These are templates from Coastal. On their website it says to set the DPI to 250 (which I did). I think the problem is when I am moving it from program to program. I can't figure it out.
> 
> I did a pair of flip flops today, printed that out at correct scale with Paint Shop. Then I did a compact mirror and itouch case, didn't scale properly with Jasc, but came out perfect with Adobe. I have no clue what it is I'm doing wrong
> 
> ...


Suggest not to cut and paste between the 2 programs using the clipboard, save out your files instead. You should be able to cut and paste using the clipboard OK though if only your single program is open

If you use both workspaces then DPI's must match between PS and Photopaint, then when saving out the files (matching the original source DPI) then they should all open in the correct proportions.

See the attached screen shot for Adobe PS, also I attached a screen shot I found for Paintshop 8 it is showing 150 DPI* but make it 250 DPI and the page dimensions the same*, assuming that matches Adobe and the template files. When you bring in your templates make sure everything matches before you save out your files. 

Also, in Adobe you can readjust an opened template page size in the "Canvas size" option in the "Image" choice in the pull down menu. Here again match DPI's.

Once you have the scaling thing resolved suggest to use Adobe for your cutting and pasting several templates on the same page .... use the_ layer_ feature in Adobe so it is easier to move individual templates around on their own layer. Once you get the numerous templates on the same page and arranged how you like, then you can keep those all on the same layer by "flattening" out the layers.

Also, when printing, make sure something like "scale image to page" is not selected or anything like that in the printer driver setup. _Don't scale in the printer preview or printer screens._


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

Why not print from illustrator? Take the time to learn the program. It's well worth it.

I always print from illustrator, I even import raster photos from photoshop to print from illustrator. I've found it way easier to gang up on there. Always comes out the exact size needed everytime. Love it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AnonBri said:


> Why not print from illustrator? Take the time to learn the program. It's well worth it.
> 
> I always print from illustrator, I even import raster photos from photoshop to print from illustrator. I've found it way easier to gang up on there. Always comes out the exact size needed everytime. Love it.


I agree that a vector program it is easier to manipulate objects around and template placements.

I use Corel, although I have the Adobe Creative suite including AI.

For desktop sublimation in general though I do not recommend Adobe Illustrator unless you have a wide format printer with a RIP that can do Postscript. _AI is designed for Postscript output devices._

If you have a desktop printer you should use Corel instead of AI, here is why ...

*from Adobe*

Troubleshoot problems printing to non-PostScript printers

"
Adobe Illustrator is optimized for PostScript printing. In fact, many of the Illustrator advanced features can only be described using the PostScript page description language. Non PostScript printers (for example, Hewlett-Packard LaserJets, Canon BubbleJets, or Epson Stylus) use printer description languages that are not full programming languages (for example, PCL or QuickDraw) and are unable to describe all of the objects and attributes in Illustrator artwork. Most non PostScript printers rely on display information, host computer resources, and proprietary printer drivers to relay print information to the printer.



When you print from Illustrator to a non PostScript printer, objects may not print, or may print incorrectly. The behavior may vary with different printers and with different versions of the printer software. Non PostScript printing problems can manifest themselves in many different ways, including (but not limited to) the following:

Text or other objects are partially or completely missing from the page.
A system error or freeze occurs"
*Here is what Epson states on the subject* 

Epson


*"I want to print from postscript-heavy applications such as InDesign, Illustrator and Quark Xpress. Do I need a RIP or Postscript printer driver?*

*RELATES TO:*



Postscript printing
CYMK printing
DTP, Proofing
*EXPLANATION:*

Epson inkjet printers are RGB devices, designed to process and print RGB data from other RGB devices and applications.You will require a Postscript printer driver or 'RIP' in order to print CMYK data or have access to all printing features when using Postscript-heavy applications such as InDesign and QuarkXPress. Even printing basic files from such applications can result in print quality issues, so for documents that don't contain Postscript data we recommend printing from a standard office suite or word processing software.
If you're printing photos, why not try the photo printing software supplied with your printer or another photo processing application.
If you are trying to print CMYK data, an alternative is to convert the file(s) to a standard format - for photos we recommend a JPG or TIFF (RGB encoded) file which the printer will be able to print.
While it is possible to print non-Postscript data from a Postscript-heavy application, you may experience issues as the application may have limited print functionality, even determining a different paper feed path (such as a printer's roll paper path) which cannot be changed; this can result in an error message such as "media out/not loaded correctly", if you print with paper loaded in to the standard cut sheet path.
Software such as InDesign and QuarkXPress is not generally used for everyday general purpose or photo printing, and is generally used in the publishing and graphic design and arts industries where users require proofing capabilities and greater control over the colour management process.

*RIP solutions*

Previously, some Epson printers have had optional Postscript functionality available with the Epson Stylus RIP Pro, e.g. Stylus Photo 2100, R2400.
For some Epson laser printers, a PostScript Printer Description (PPD) file is available from the Drivers & Software section for your product.



For Stylus inkjet A4, A3+, and Large Format Printers, we recommend visiting the links below depending on your usage requirements. 

Signage and POS RIP Solution
Pro Photography RIP Solution
Fine Arts RIP Solution
CAD and GIS RIP Solution"
AI is great program, but not for cheap printers.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> I agree that a vector program it is easier to manipulate objects around and template placements.
> 
> I use Corel, although I have the Adobe Creative suite including AI.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I haven't had a problem with printing from AI so far but when I do I'll know why  I don't like printing from photoshop because it always lowers the DPI when I try to resize images or gang up different designs. It's really annoying. I guess I should look up tutorials on the proper way to print from photoshop or find a better program to print from.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

AnonBri said:


> Thanks for the info. I haven't had a problem with printing from AI so far but when I do I'll know why  I don't like printing from photoshop because it always lowers the DPI when I try to resize images or gang up different designs. It's really annoying. I guess I should look up tutorials on the proper way to print from photoshop or find a better program to print from.


Ganging won't be a problem in PS if you use layers.

If you need to resize (for other reasons) this is what I use inside PS.

Perfect Resize 7 Pro - onOne Software

Other plugins made by others work well too.

I use AI for printed products like business cards I outsource as I have reseller accounts and they need to work in CMYK and print from high end postscript devices.

You _can_ print to just about any printer from AI, but if you print photos from AI with a non-postscript printer, then colors never are the same as the source object unless you tweak them to compensate. With vectors you can use "swatches" for color management in AI if you have a non-postscript desktop printer.

If you print this photo from AI (unadjusted) then print the same photo in PS the results are different. In fact there are no Color management/workspace settings in AI that can make the photo below print correctly with a non-postscript printer. In Photoshop with the workspace set correctly (Adobe RGB 1998), this photo is just "open and print", no adjustments needed.

http://www.gballard.net/dl/PDI_TargetFolderONLY.zip

The main reason RIP's were designed was so that inkjets could work with Postscript and AI.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is a screen shot I made in PS for working with a template.

In this case say for example you want to gang up 4 items on 1 page and use the same photo on each template. So 4 photos and 4 templates.

You start with 1 template and 1 image, you adjust (position) the image (in it's own layer) under the template (in it's own layer). Once you have the image aligned under the template you can duplicate (copy and paste) the Image/Template "pair" into new layers which will all be "clones" of the original pair. 

Once all the Image/Template "pairs" are in place then you can turn off (but not delete) the template layers so that the template outline doesn't print.

This can also be used for different source images on the same page with the same template, or different images with different templates, all on the same page.

No resizing is needed, just copy and paste into new Image/Template "pairs".

See the attached, using the "nudge" tool (where the cursor is showing) you can move the templates around to arrange them on the page, same with the images to move them around under the templates.

Since everything is on unique layers moving around something is not effecting other images or templates on other layers.

Note: The template art must have a transparent background. Each image or photo should not be so large to intrude into the other template bounderies since the photos have white backgrounds. Each layer must be transparent except for the background layer, which can be white.


----------



## sandy2470 (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG THANK YOU! This was driving me insane yesterday. I normally just print transfers from my workforce 1100, no templates involved, so I never had any problems. I just bought a WF7010 and turned that into sublimation dyes. So it's a new printer, new templates, etc. and I was getting confused. I did figure out a long way to do it. I open the .pdf in Adobe changing it to 250DPI . After I'm done designing the template, I save it as a jpeg at high quality, then close it. I reopen it, select the entire image, cut and paste it onto the fresh/new page. The scaling came out perfect, although kind of a hassle. 

I'll read up more on your links later, I need to figure out how to do this in Jasc now. I like Jasc as it seems easier to me and seems to have more effect options. I just bounce back and forth between the two programs depending on what I am doing. Your information was very helpful, I appreciate it!


----------

